# Proper folder structure for 4.2



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

Last week I flashed to the latest CWM and the Jan 2nd build of Liquid smooth. I know previous versions of CWM were moving people's sd card contents and doing funky things because of the profile thing in 4.2 My question is about the folder structure I have now, as i noticed I do have stuff in a /0/ folder and it is contained in an /emulated/ folder. is the emulated thing real, as when I go levels up, i can also go to sd card folders and it just looks like things have been duplicated or tripled. what can i delete or do to make this look normal


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36456-42-0-folder-question/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36852-42-0-folder-and-memory-usage/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/37161-sdcard-0-folder/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38129-sd-card-problems-after-updating-to-42-read-this/

Literally dozens of threads a simple search away, heres just a few for ya








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

oh sorry, guess i should have been more clear. I know about all of those threads but I guess I wanted to know if it was fine to put files in the emulated storage folder versus putting stuff in the read sd folder. so based on one of those threads, it is fine to put thing and only deal with the emulated folder, correct?


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

guod said:


> oh sorry, guess i should have been more clear. I know about all of those threads but I guess I wanted to know if it was fine to put files in the emulated storage folder versus putting stuff in the read sd folder. so based on one of those threads, it is fine to put thing and only deal with the emulated folder, correct?


nothing you can do, all just symlinks anyway. You start moving and deleting stuff and you'll get screwed up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

